# Schrittmotor mit freidrehender Welle wenn stromlos



## max88 (24 Oktober 2021)

hi Leute,

für ein Projekt suche ich einen Schrittmotor, dessen Welle bei Stromlosigkeit frei drehbar wird.

Ich möchte ein Gewicht (100 gramm etwa) hochziehen (ein Seil wird über wie Welle aufgewickelt, Gewicht hängt am Seil) und bei erreichen einer Höhe (nach sagen wir 30 Schritten etwa) soll das Gewicht frei herunterfallen (einfach frei loslassen/fallenlassen, ohne Motorbremse). Danach soll das Gewicht wieder per Schrittmotor hochgezogen werden.

Gibt es sowas überhaupt ?
Oder gibt es einen anderen Weg, der mir gerade nicht einleuchtet ?

Besten Dank für jeden Tipp <3
Max


----------



## Heinileini (24 Oktober 2021)

max88 schrieb:


> Besten Dank für jeden Tipp <3


Was ist denn "Tipp <3" ??? 

Motoren so ganz ohne Brems- bzw. HalteFunktion wird man wohl kaum finden. AsynchronMotoren mit KäfigAnker kommen Deiner Vorstellung wahrscheinlich etwas näher. Aber ich weiss nicht, welche LeistungsKlasse Du benötigst ...

Wie wär's mit einer Kupplung, die den Motor von der SeilWinde trennt?


----------



## max88 (24 Oktober 2021)

hi Heinileini,
danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Also zur Leitungsklasse, ich versuche das Thema mit einem Raspberry Pi (5-12V über die Steuerplatine) zu lösen, bin aber nicht nicht darauf festgelegt.

OK, gibt eine Kuppung, die ich elektrisch koppeln und entkoppeln könnte ?

Habe das versucht: https://www.elektronx.de/tutorials/schrittmotorsteuerung-mit-dem-raspberry-pi/
Der Schrittmotor ist aber nicht frei drehbar, wenn stromlos...


----------



## Heinileini (24 Oktober 2021)

max88 schrieb:


> Also zur Leitungsklasse, ich versuche das Thema mit einem Raspberry Pi (5-12V über die Steuerplatine) zu lösen, bin aber nicht nicht darauf festgelegt.
> 
> OK, gibt eine Kuppung, die ich elektrisch koppeln und entkoppeln könnte ?


Na ja, Max, mit LeistungsKlasse hatte ich eigentlich gemeint, welches DrehMoment der Motor können muss, um die Last zu heben. 
Welche RechenLeistung Du brauchst, war mir zunächst mal egal ...

Kupplungen, die man elektrisch lösen kann, wird es wohl irgendwo geben. Werde mal ein Bisschen suchen.
Wenn ich Dein Vorhaben richtig einschätze, fällt das wohl in den Bereich Modellbau, fernsteuerbare Autos, ... so in dieser GrössenOrdnung?

Die genannten 30 Schritte sind ja nicht so wahnsinnig viele. Ist das weniger oder sogar mehr als 1 Motorumdrehung?
Wie gross ist das Gewicht, das gehoben wird?


----------



## max88 (24 Oktober 2021)

hi Heinilein,
also das Gewicht ist etwa 0,1kg mit Hebel 0,3 meter.
Drehmoment ist wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe 0,3 Nm.

Ja es geht um Modellbau, richtig geraten 
Es geht um eine Rotation der Welle von etwa 120° (weniger als eine Motorumdrehung beim meinem Schrittmotor, da ich keine Übersetzung nutze, der Motor sitzt direkt auf der Welle.)

Also , ich könnte mir mit einem Linearantrieb und einer Kupplung mit Hirthverzahnung was basteln.
Ich wundere mich, dass nicht eine kommerzeille Lösung gibt, es ist doch so ein standardproblem scheint mir.
Habe schon echt viel gegoogelt....

Besten Dank für jede Idee


----------



## Heinileini (24 Oktober 2021)

max88 schrieb:


> Habe schon echt viel gegoogelt....


... ich jetzt nur ein Bisschen, aber auch ohne Erfolg.  Lösungen für den Maschinenbau gibt es, aber was nützt Dir das?

Vielleicht kannst Du die HirthVerzahnung mit dem SchrittMotor trennen, wenn Du eine bestimmte Position erreicht hast - und, wenn er weiterläuft, dann durch Federkraft wieder einrasten?

Ich fürchte, ich kann Dir nicht wirklich weiterhelfen ...


----------



## max88 (24 Oktober 2021)

ja, ich überleg mir was 

Danke trotzdem ! Good vibes to you!

Bin auch trotzdem noch auf der Suche nach der einfachen Lösung


----------



## Ralle (24 Oktober 2021)

Wenn die Wickelscheibe groß genug ist, kannst du den Motor vlt. zurückdrehen lassen und zwar schneller als das Gewicht fällt.
Dann sollte das Gewicht doch frei fallen, bis das Seil sich wieder strafft. Kommt natürlich auch darauf an, wie leistungsfähig der Schrittmotor ist und ob er schnell genug beschleunigen kann.. Einen Versuch wäre  es wert.


----------



## JSEngineering (24 Oktober 2021)

kann man ggf. die Wickelscheibe oder einen Mitnehmer gefedert auf der Welle lagen und mit Hilfe eines Elektromagneten in die eine oder andere Richtung bewegen?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Oktober 2021)

Wenn der Wellendurchmesser relativ klein ist, hast Du ja kaum ein Drehmoment, das nach unten zieht – die Welle muss also zum Abwurf relativ frei laufen.

Wie wäre es mit einer Magnetkupplung?



			Page Not Found - Aliexpress.com


----------



## Heinileini (24 Oktober 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer Magnetkupplung?


Nach so etwas habe ich doch vor ein paar Stunden geguugelt! Und jetzt gerade noch einmal. Ist schon erstaunlich, der Unterschied in den SuchErgebnissen von vorhin und von jetzt. Vermutlich haben noch weitere Mitleser hier im Forum ebenfalls Google mit ähnlichen SuchAufträgen beschäftigt und Google war fleissig ...


----------



## max88 (24 Oktober 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wenn der Wellendurchmesser relativ klein ist, hast Du ja kaum ein Drehmoment, das nach unten zieht – die Welle muss also zum Abwurf relativ frei laufen.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einer Magnetkupplung?
> 
> ...



@JSEngineering und @Ralle
Ja habe es mir auch schon überlegt, ist halt nicht ganz sauber, da ich nie sicher sein kann dass das Gewicht echt frei fällt.


@Gerhard Bäurle
WOW!
ich wusste gar nicht dass es sowas gibt! Nicer tipp!
Hätte gedacht ich könnte den Task mit nur einem Schrittmotor alleine Lösen, aber schaltbare Kupplung ist jawohl der Hammer. Ich hoffe die hält auch meine 0.2Nm beim Aufrollen.

Besten Dank @All ! Ich glaub damit wäre die Frage beantwortet!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Oktober 2021)

max88 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die hält auch meine 0.2Nm beim Aufrollen.


Genau genommen hast Du fast 0,3 Nm (0,1 * 9,81 * 0,3) – und das ohne Beschleunigung nach oben.  Je nach dem, wie stark der Motor zieht, kann das auch ein Mehrfaches sein.


----------



## 021aet04 (25 Oktober 2021)

Fährst du immer auf die gleiche Höhe oder sollte das immer unterschiedlich/einstellbar sein?

Wenn immer gleich, würde ich das Gewicht mit einer Spindel nach oben fahren und dort mit einem Magneten oder einer anderen Mechanik fixieren.
Danach fährst du mit der Spindel wieder nach unten.
Jetzt hängt das Gewicht nur mehr am Auslösemechanismus fest. Ausklinken/Magnet abschalten, fertig.

Wenn du unterschiedliche Abstände benötigst kannst du mit dem Motor die Hebeplattform auf den gewünschten Anstand fahren.

MfG Hannes


----------

